# Dresden session 22.7.09



## bike 20 (18. Juli 2009)

Wie schon letztes Jahr, starten wir eine lustige Runde in Dresden am Mittwoch. Treffpunkt ist der Hauptbahnhof in Dresden. Zeit: denk ich mal so wieder wie letztes Jahr 10.45 Uhr, so in der Richtung.
Ja, also die Görlitzer und wir Leipziger werden kommen, wäre schön wenn sich noch jemand meldet.


----------



## -saiko- (18. Juli 2009)

..es soll ja trialer geben die keine ferien haben! (mittwoch = werktag) 


schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (18. Juli 2009)

Ja , selbst wir, die Ferien haben, ist das der einzige Tag wo es klappt.


----------



## iller_tiller (19. Juli 2009)

ich denke auch das ich trotz prüfungen mich ein zwei stündchen anschließen werde...


----------



## bike 20 (19. Juli 2009)

schön, es füllt sich langsam aber sicher.


----------



## Supernova (19. Juli 2009)

aha so wichtig sind die prüfungen ;-)


----------



## iller_tiller (19. Juli 2009)

schwingungslehre kann ja nicht sooo schwierig werden


----------



## bertieeee (19. Juli 2009)

hm na mal sehen cottbus kann ja auch mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Icke84 (19. Juli 2009)

schade, hab erst ab 25.7. urlaub
sonst wäre ich vielleicht auch gekommen.


----------



## suziheizer (19. Juli 2009)

bin da .. ich check mit dem bertie ein


----------



## bike 20 (19. Juli 2009)

schön das die cottbuser am start sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (20. Juli 2009)

Hey,

hätts mir echt gerne angeschaut...habe aber leider erst um 16h Feierabend  will mir demnächst auch nen Trail kaufen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. Juli 2009)

nen ganzen trail? alter schwede, du mussts ja dicke ham.
den wirste sicher nich ohne den zugehörigen wald drum rum bekommen, und je nach größe kann das ganz schön ins geld gehn


----------



## akastylez (20. Juli 2009)

Trial....ja, es ist noch früh ;-)


----------



## bike 20 (20. Juli 2009)

an die die kommen wollen, seit ihr dann auch gegen 10:45 uhr am bahnhof?


----------



## iller_tiller (21. Juli 2009)

check


----------



## bertieeee (21. Juli 2009)

jo wir werden gegen 1100 am HBF sein. hat jemand mal noch ne nummer wenn irgendwas dazwischen kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iller_tiller (22. Juli 2009)

muss doch nachkommen... melde mich irgendwie (handy is leider nicht mehr da)


----------



## akastylez (22. Juli 2009)

Ick wünsche Euch viel Spaß und hoffe für Euch, dat dat Wetter bis dahin umgeschlagen ist...


----------



## hardbike85 (22. Juli 2009)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> nen ganzen trail? alter schwede, du mussts ja dicke ham.
> den wirste sicher nich ohne den zugehörigen wald drum rum bekommen, und je nach größe kann das ganz schön ins geld gehn


----------



## bike 20 (22. Juli 2009)

so, war doch richtig schön heute, video kommt Freitag.


----------



## HeavyMetal (24. Juli 2009)

heut is freitag, wo is das video


----------



## bike 20 (25. Juli 2009)

schaffe es nicht mehr, in einer woche komme ich ausm Urlaub wieder dann werd ich es nochmal in angriff nehmen.


----------



## bertieeee (4. August 2009)

so die woche is vorbei, wir warten auf das vid nun aber los hier!!!


----------



## bike 20 (4. August 2009)

ja, es ist ja schon gut eine hälfte fertig. Den Rest mach ich heute Abend.


----------



## Trialmobby (5. August 2009)

Achja was ist mit dem Video ?  ? ? ?

So ist einfach nur die Aufregung !!

Video?

Schön abend!!


----------



## bike 20 (5. August 2009)

video ist fertig, hatte bis jetzt blos probleme mit adobe, habs nie auf den rechner bekommen. Ich versuchs morgen nochmal. Und dann kommts zu vimeo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (6. August 2009)

tut mir leid, aber adobe geht nicht mehr, ich versuch den Fehler zu beheben und das Video spätestens bis samstag hochgeladen zu haben.


----------



## Trialmobby (10. August 2009)

Ich möchte ja nicht nerven!!!!

Video ???

Heute ist schon Montag !!!

Aufgewacht und Video rein !!!

Schön Abend und bis zur nächsten Aktion uffen radel


----------



## bike 20 (10. August 2009)

Ja, video wird es vorerst nicht geben. Es hockt hier auf meinen PC will aber nich als Windows media Datei rausgegeben werden.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. August 2009)

Wusste nicht das es so schwierig ist ein Video zu machen und dann hochzuladen. Gib das Material doch einfach jemand der Ahnung davon hat, dann wird das hier vielleicht mal noch was.


----------



## bertieeee (11. August 2009)

jo lade es doch einfach mal bei megaupload oder rapidshare hoch


----------



## bike 20 (11. August 2009)

Ich denke mal ihr habt keine Ahnung.
Also:
Wenn man ein Video bearbeitet in einem Videoprogramm und dann mal irgendwann Fertig ist, muss das auf den PC erstmal (weil es ist ja nur in der Videoprogrammdatei) oder was denkt ihr wie das zu Vimeo kommt?? geflogen nä. So und wenn das dann noch hd ist und man ein Laptop hat, dauert das auch nochmal länger. 
Aber in meinem Fall, kann man das Video gar nicht auf den Pc laden, weil in dem Videoprogramm (bzw. Video) eine Datei ist, mit der es nicht Arbeitet (wahrscheinlich ein Musiktitel). Bevor ich dazu komme diese Datei zu analysieren und zu löschen, störzt aber das Videoprogramm ab, immer und immer wieder. 
Wo ich meine Videos hochlade braucht mir keiner zu sagen, das weis ich schon. Aber so weit bin ich ja wie gesagt noch nicht einmal.


----------



## bertieeee (11. August 2009)

du kannst doch aber die unfertige datei hochladen


----------



## bike 20 (11. August 2009)

nein, kann ich nicht, selbst wenn würde Adobe bestimmt wieder abstürzen.
ich schau´s mir heut nochmal an, mal sehen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (11. August 2009)

die unfertige datei bringt wirklich nix, weil das ja nur quasi verlinkungen auf die rohdatein auf seinem rechner sind, das würde auf nem anderen rechner gar nix geben.
was er machen könnte, wäre das roh material jemand anderen zum bearbeiten geben, aber das is sicher auch nich in seinem sinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (12. August 2009)

mehr oder weniger erfreuliche Nachricht. Heute hat es geklappt. Habe nochmal alle Tricks probiert, nochmal musik raus und rein, und es ging. Video lad ich morgen zu Vimeo hoch, in wahnsinnigen 720p :0.


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. August 2009)

wo bleibts


----------



## misanthropia (18. August 2009)

Nächster Vorschlag für eine Session: 28.08.2009 Spätnachmittag (17 Uhr) in Dresden und oder Umgebung? Bin beruflich wieder in Klipphausen (bei Meissen) und werde wohl mein Radl mit dabei haben.
Wenn sich hier was arrangieren lässt, wäre das ganz cool. Also... lasst mal hören

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## Trialside (18. August 2009)

Bin dabei.


----------



## bike 20 (18. August 2009)

Ich nicht.
(Habe Geburtstag)


----------



## misanthropia (26. August 2009)

Guten Tag,
allem Anschein nach habe ich heute gegen 17 Uhr frei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Normalerweise wäre die erste Fahrt somit möglich. Wie siehts denn bei den ortsansässigen mit einer Fahrt im Raum Dresden aus, aber frühestens 18 Uhr. Unter Umständen sage ich auch noch gegen 16 uhr ab. Man weiß ja nie was kommt...

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suziheizer (26. August 2009)

Jap könnte auch kommen... aber 27.8 also quasi Morgen würde mir besser passen da ich da sowieso in DD bin.


----------



## misanthropia (26. August 2009)

Hi,
Morgen wird wieder ein laaaanger Tag bei mir da wirds ausgeschlossen sein. Ansonsten eben wie schon geplant dann wieder Freitag nachmittag. Bin gespannt

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## Trialside (26. August 2009)

Also heute passt es bei mir leider gar nicht. Aber am Freitag können wir starten. Ist von den Dresdnern noch jemand mit dabei?


----------



## misanthropia (26. August 2009)

Freitag behalten wir auf jeden Fall bei. Und heute bleibe ich wohl alleine :-( naja dann trinke ich viel Bier und gucke "return of the drunken master" 

Sollte doch jemand Zeit haben dann bin ich dafür gerne offen


----------



## suziheizer (26. August 2009)

Also bitte genauen Zeitpunkt und Ort posten für Freitag , wenns soweit ist.


----------



## misanthropia (26. August 2009)

Zeitpunkt schätze ich mal 17 Uhr in Dresden, Ort müsst ihr mir vorgeben. Dort wo man gut fahren kann. Bin da flexibel. Parkhäuser sind ja zur genüge da, die horrenden Parkkosten übernimmt die Firma 

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## Trialside (27. August 2009)

Also wir müssten nur noch die Routenplanung machen.

Im Kopf hatte ich dabei ne Runde durch Gorbitz oder ne Runde entlang der Weißeritz oder die Dresden Standard-Runde durch die Stadt. Eventuell noch Plattenwerk aber da weiß ich nicht ob man da noch fahren kann oder ob das jetzt schon Museum ist...


----------



## misanthropia (28. August 2009)

Hi, ich denke um 16 Uhr mache ich hier Schluss. nach Dresden fahre ich 20 minuten also ich schlage mal als Treffzeitpunkt 17 Uhr vor. Wenn der Gast sich was aussuchen darf dann würde ich nicht die Route durch Dresden bevorzugen, denn dort war ich zuletzt. Aber wichtiger ist mir das Fahren. Wo genau wir uns treffen müsst ihr mir sagen. Am besten aber ein großer bekannter Platz mit guten Parkmöglichkeiten, denn ich bin ortsfremd. Ich freue mich drauf endlcih mal wieder auf dem Radl zu sein. 

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## Trialside (28. August 2009)

Okay dann die Tour durch Dresden. Dann würde ich sagen, treffen wir uns 17 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof. Am besten am Haupteingang. Parkplatz findest du, wenn du bei Google Maps "Dresden Hauptbahnhof Parklplatz" suchst. Meine Handy-Nr. schick ich dir gleich noch per PN.


----------



## misanthropia (29. August 2009)

Die Session war klein aber echt gut. Schade dass sich sonst keiner mehr angeschlossen hat, ich hoffe aber dennoch, dass wir so eine Tour nochmal wiederholen können. Danke auch nochmals an meinen Städtefüher Lukas !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (29. August 2009)

Mir hats auch riesen Spaß gemacht


----------

